# A happy duck



## Barry (May 12, 2013)




----------



## SlipperFan (May 12, 2013)

What fun!


----------



## rdlsreno (May 12, 2013)

Cool! I could just a giant Ernie will come out form underwater.

Ramon


----------



## eggshells (May 13, 2013)

Rubber ducky you're the one, you make bath time.. lots of fun.


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2013)

Cool. Reminds me of the Red Bull Flugtag somehow!!


----------



## jjkOC (May 13, 2013)

Awww... This is SO CUTE! What was the occasion?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 13, 2013)

Looks like he's full of hot air to me 

The first shot is nice...


----------



## Clark (May 15, 2013)

not so happy-

http://us.cnn.com/2013/05/14/travel/hong-kong-duck/?iref=obinsite


----------



## goldenrose (May 15, 2013)

hmmm, I'd call it a ... a sitting duck .....
TARGET PRACTICE !!!!! :clap::clap::clap:
a fitting end in Hong Kong!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 15, 2013)

Awwwwww...


----------

